# Gold Inbred Identification



## HopHornbeam (11 mo ago)

I just picked up this 26" On-One Inbred frame and am trying to figure out what year it is from so I can get some geometry details and figure what length fork(rigid or suspension, I haven't decided yet) I should put on it. Unfortunately, with all my scouring if the internet I have not been able to find evidence of there having been any other Inbreds made in gold. The paint seems to be original, as the serial number appears crisp and the decals(unless someone did a really good job at applying them) seem to be from the factory. It's in great shape, without any chainsuck marks or rust in the bottom bracket shell. I'm a huge fan of the big tire clearance and long top tube. Does anyone have any idea what year this might be from and what size fork it would handle well with?

Thanks,
HopHornbeam


p.s. I'll see if I can get some pictures of it in natural lighting today.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't know the year. I have a nice Inbred in the shed, gathering dust. Once in a while I think that maybe I should build it back up and ride it. Then I remember it is a 26er and my interest disappears. 

I believe my Inbred (which is pretty dang old, maybe mid 2000's) was intended to be used with an 80 or 100mm fork. Actually, I probably have the rigid fork somewhere and can measure for you if that is of any help.

What is up w/ those bolt on brake bosses? Mine definitely does not have those...


----------



## HopHornbeam (11 mo ago)

baker said:


> I don't know the year. I have a nice Inbred in the shed, gathering dust. Once in a while I think that maybe I should build it back up and ride it. Then I remember it is a 26er and my interest disappears.
> 
> I believe my Inbred (which is pretty dang old, maybe mid 2000's) was intended to be used with an 80 or 100mm fork. Actually, I probably have the rigid fork somewhere and can measure for you if that is of any help.
> 
> What is up w/ those bolt on brake bosses? Mine definitely does not have those...


If you can measure the AtoC (and rake if you can) of your fork, that would be great! I don't know how much the geo would have changed from year to year, but it's at least a starting point.

Regarding the rim brake bosses, I assume that's so you cam take them off if you don't want them. Given that there are no brake housing guides on the stays, I believe it was intended to be run with v brakes, with the option for discs.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

That style of brake post is quite old, and not typically used anymore except by BMX companies. I would be surprised if it was intended for anything more than 100/120mm. Look into a Manitou Markhor; available easily with a straight steerer/26" wheels. Not sure if you can go below 100mm on the travel, though.

You could try contacting On-one (Planet X cycles) if you haven't already.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

baker said:


> I don't know the year. I have a nice Inbred in the shed, gathering dust. Once in a while I think that maybe I should build it back up and ride it. Then I remember it is a 26er and my interest disappears.


Depending on 26er clearance could make for a good xc rig with 27.5x2.1(r) & 27.5x2(f).


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

HopHornbeam said:


> If you can measure the AtoC (and rake if you can) of your fork, that would be great! I don't know how much the geo would have changed from year to year, but it's at least a starting point.


Approx 16.75" or 435mm...dang, that's short!


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

I had a white Inbred from the first run Brant did and it didn't have the disc brake tabs on it. I do remember the gold ones, they were later in the lifespan of that frame. Loved that frame, wish I had never sold it. Had a Vicious Cycles steel fork on it.


----------



## chuggboy (Jan 10, 2005)

Those brake bosses were a thing on the inbreds around 2011-12 I think. Measure the diameter of the top tube, if it’s 31.8mm it can take up to 130mm fork. The older ones with a sub 30mm top tube are recommended for 110max.
I have two inbreds, a 26” geared 130mm fork (2009, 31.8 top tube) and a 29” singlespeed, 120mm fork. I like them, solid reliable frames. Don’t let the 26” thing put you off, still fun to ride.

Enjoy!


----------

